# 'Kung Fu Panda: Legends of Awesomeness' Series Discussion (Spoilers Abound)



## benignBiotic (Nov 12, 2012)

First off I hope this type of thread is kosher. I know it says "Leave your spoilers at the door."
If this type of thing is alright we can use this space to chat about the Kung Fu Panda series. It's on Nick in case you haven't heard. Don't know if there are any fans out there, figured I'd take a shot in the dark. 

I like the show a lot overall. There are occasional crummy episodes and character inconsistencies, but it's a nice addition to the KFP series. The fight choreography is excellent, there are some fun new characters, and the voice acting is pretty quality. Curious to hear what you KFP lovers think. I just caught the Enter The Dragon hour-long special. Wow it was excellent.


----------

